# Ford transmission leak question



## taburk (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a 91 Ford F250 with a western plow. I was plowing a new drive today and was pushing snow across to the other side of the road and found out rather abruptly that there was a ditch there. No problem I was able to pull ahead and backed the truck out and continued to plow. While finishing up the job I noticed transmission fluid in the snow. I checked out the situation and have fluid comming out the inspection cover. I asume that I probably blew the front transmission seal, but I wonder if the front end being down in the ditch could have over filled the torque converter? Any ideas before I start removing the transmission?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

It probably wasn't the act of landing in the ditch. Your trans probably overheated. It is very common. What color is the trans fluid? If it a dark reddish brown, I would suspect overheating. I believe you have the E4OD trans. If so, make sure you take it to a GOOD trans shop. Not many shops are really good with the E4OD. In the process of rebuilding, there are a lot of aluminum parts that should be swapped out with steel. I would also recommend a heavy duty pump. Your trans probably has a heavy duty torque converter but I would opt for an ATC triple lock converter. It is a bit pricey ($800.00) but well worth it. If money and time are no object, send your trans to Brians Truck Shop. I know he has a web site somewhere so look him up on Google. He is the God of E4OD trans. A rebuild from him will set you back about $3500.00 but well worth it. His trans are rated for over 500hp and an unimaginable amount of torque.


----------

